# springtail raising



## colddigger (Mar 31, 2007)

i caught some large springtail and currently have them in a container with leaves(dead and crushed partly) and plenty of moisture, i'm wondering if there is a better set-up i can make for them, and is there any way to stimulate breeding?


----------



## Orin (Apr 4, 2007)

I culture a few types of springtails and the primary foods they get are melon rinds and dog food.


----------



## colddigger (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks, i can't get melon rinds at the moment but i do have dog food. should the dog food be treated in any way? grinding, watered down, or just scatter them?


----------



## Orin (Apr 16, 2007)

Large pieces of dog food may mold before completely consumed but there is no necessary preparation.


----------



## colddigger (Apr 19, 2007)

okay thanks!


----------

